# Rapido 9M Series A Class Headlight Replacement Query



## Mark Houghton (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi,

I have a front drivers side parking light bulb failure. The MOT is due end of Feb so need to get this resolved. My model is the 2007 9Series 997M, though I am guessing that the "A" class front light cluster is the same on a FIAT A class ? 

Anyway, am struggling to see what it is I need to disassemble to access the bulb to replace it.

I have tried searching/googling but other than one post which described the task as virtually impossible, I am hoping someone may be able to shed some light on the procedure.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Those lights are a b**ger. I cannot remember replacing any bulb in the 14y which I've owned mine (but dementia runs in the family).

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Mine is a 2008 model A class, I think you maya have these, if so you can see where the bulbs are fitted. Hopde this helps

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Burstn...153635?hash=item54256d0163:g:mQcAAOSwXcpc3yjg


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I am pretty sure the plastic bulb holder is removed by turning then pulling out.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you resolve this Mark?


----------

